# DirectX 12



## Superwip (6. März 2014)

DirectX 12 soll am 20. März auf der GDC in San Francisco vorgestellt werden. Mehr ist derzeit noch nicht darüber bekannt.

MSDN Blogs


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. März 2014)

Endlich, bin schon gespannt ob es diesmal ordentliche Neuerungen gibt. 
Der Sprung von DX10 auf 11 war zwar gut, aber jetzt ist schon viel zu lange Pause gewesen. Auch wenn games wie Serious Sam bewiesen haben, dass es nicht immer die neueste DX-Version für hübsche Optik braucht, ist das Ende der grafischen Fahnenstange noch lange nicht erreicht...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. März 2014)

Bestimmt wird DX 12 Mantle einholen  bzw hoffe ich es. Aber ich denke das heißt dann auch das eine neue Grafikkarte her muss  Naja meine GTX670 @ 1.4GHz hält wohl noch ne weile bis DX 12 ansatzweise verbreitet ist


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. März 2014)

Ich glaube nicht das es bereits große Neuerungen mitbringt, die richtig großen Sachen sind ja jetzt erst durch Mantle ins Rollen gekommen, da werden wohl erst in 1, 2 Jahren erste Früchte zu sehen sein und daher denke ich das DX 12 nur wenige Neuerungen bringt, gespannt bin ich trotzdem.


----------



## SaftSpalte (6. März 2014)

naja , ^^ uninteressant


----------



## Softy (6. März 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Bestimmt wird DX 12 Mantle einholen



Öhhm... unwahrscheinlich  Bis DX 12 rauskommt, dürfte es mindestens noch 1 Jahr dauern, zumindest war es bei DX 11 so nach der ersten offiziellen Vorstellung. Und bis dann DirectX-12-Grafikkarten rauskommen könnte es auch nochmal ein paar Monate dauern.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. März 2014)

Die sollen erst mal lernen DX10 und DX11 anständig zu verwenden... Manchmal hätte ich Lust den Entwicklern wieder die 640KB Speicher aufzuzwingen wo auch noch die Treiber Platz haben müssen


----------



## Rizzard (6. März 2014)

Ist dann wohl wieder an das neue OS gebunden.


----------



## grenn-CB (6. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Öhhm... unwahrscheinlich  Bis DX 12 rauskommt, dürfte es mindestens noch 1 Jahr dauern, zumindest war es bei DX 11 so nach der ersten offiziellen Vorstellung. Und bis dann DirectX-12-Grafikkarten rauskommen könnte es auch nochmal ein paar Monate dauern.



Ich denke es kommt darauf an wann Windows 9 kommt, es hieß ja mal in einem Gerücht Ende 2014 und in einen anderen Frühling 2015.


----------



## keinnick (6. März 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ist dann wohl wieder an das neue OS gebunden.



Davon kannst Du bei MS wohl ausgehen.


----------



## Tiz92 (6. März 2014)

Finde ich gut. Und fand auch von AMD gut dass sie mit Mantle Konkurrenz gegen DX geschaffen haben.


----------



## seahawk (6. März 2014)

Danke AMD.


----------



## grenn-CB (6. März 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Davon kannst Du bei MS wohl ausgehen.



Vielleicht wird es ja aber für Windows 8 bzw. 8.1 noch nachkommen, da schon genug Leute so auf Windows 9 umsteigen wie bei Windows Vista auf Windows 7 wo dann auch DX 11 für Vista kam.


----------



## Turican (6. März 2014)

Die 8xx Serie wirds wohl kaum unterstützen d.h wir sind noch min 1,5 Jahre entfernt von Dx12


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. März 2014)

DirectX: Evolving Microsoft's Graphics Platform (Presented by Microsoft) | GDC 2014 Session Scheduler
DirectX: Direct3D Futures (Presented by Microsoft) | GDC 2014 Session Scheduler


----------



## Cleriker (6. März 2014)

Danke für die Links, Marc.

Turican, es gibt noch einen anderen großen Hersteller für Grafikkarten, der die letzten Generationen über immer zuerst am Ball war.


----------



## Rollora (6. März 2014)

HOFFENTLICH ist DX12 nur im direkten Hardwarezugriff anders als DX11 (also Lowlevel)- sollte DX12 völlig anders sein als DX11 und eine völlig andere Architektur erfordern heißt das: genauso unnütz wie DX10, da Spiele auf DX11.2 Konsolen optimiert werden, nicht DX12


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Öhhm... unwahrscheinlich  Bis DX 12 rauskommt, dürfte es mindestens noch 1 Jahr dauern, zumindest war es bei DX 11 so nach der ersten offiziellen Vorstellung. Und bis dann DirectX-12-Grafikkarten rauskommen könnte es auch nochmal ein paar Monate dauern.


DX11 war nur eine Weiterentwicklung von DX10. DXD12 soll ja aber hardwarenäher sein, da wird man deutlich mehr Arbeit bei der Entwicklung haben und 1 Jahr somit nicht reichen.
Das wird nicht rechtzeitig fertig für Win9.
Und man kann davon ausgehen, das MS, AMD, NVidia und Konsorten nicht nur gemeinsam entschieden, welche Features reinkommen, sondern das MS Vorabversionen an NVidia, AMD etc verschicken wird, so dass mit dem Erscheinen von DX12 auch erste Grafikkarten erhältlich sein werden.



Turican schrieb:


> Die 8xx Serie wirds wohl kaum unterstützen d.h wir sind noch min 1,5 Jahre entfernt von Dx12


Interessant, Du schließt von der Unterstützung einer Hardwarekomponenten auf das Erscheinen einer Software? 
Die Kausalität seh ich nicht, als ob MS mit der Veröffentlichung von DX12 warten würde, bis NVidia mit der 900er-Reihe DX12-kompatible Hardware bringt...  
Ich mein, ja, wahrscheinlich wird die 800er-Reihe noch kein DX12 unterstützen. Aber deswegen davon auszugehen, das DX12 erst kommt, wenn kompatible Hardware verfügbar ist....wohl eher nicht.



Rollora schrieb:


> HOFFENTLICH ist DX12 nur im direkten  Hardwarezugriff anders als DX11 (also Lowlevel)- sollte DX12 völlig  anders sein als DX11 und eine völlig andere Architektur erfordern heißt  das: genauso unnütz wie DX10, da Spiele auf DX11.2 Konsolen optimiert  werden, nicht DX12


Es wird bestimmt einen Fallback-Renderpfad geben, der dann, wenn die Hardware oder das Spiel DX12 nicht unterstützt, wahlweise auf DX11(.2) oder DX9 zurückgreift.


----------



## Rollora (6. März 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Interessant, Du schließt von der Unterstützung einer Hardwarekomponenten auf das Erscheinen einer Software?
> Die Kausalität seh ich nicht, als ob MS mit der Veröffentlichung von DX12 warten würde, bis NVidia mit der 900er-Reihe DX12-kompatible Hardware bringt...
> Ich mein, ja, wahrscheinlich wird die 800er-Reihe noch kein DX12 unterstützen. Aber deswegen davon auszugehen, das DX12 erst kommt, wenn kompatible Hardware verfügbar ist....wohl eher nicht.
> 
> ...


es kann ja auch sein, dass DX12 nicht von den Features her ein großes Update bringt, sondern WIE die API interna aufgebaut ist und der reine Hardwarelevel bleibt gleich -> also könnte man auch eine DX11.2 GPU mit dem passenden Treiber DX12 kompatibel machen. 
Das HOFFE ich , wie oben erwähnt, fast denn es wäre für die Verbreitung wichtig. Sonst passiert dasselbe wie bei DX10: Konsolen können nur DX9 Level, Betriebssystem Vista, das für DX10 benötigt wird, war kaum verbreitet und schon gar nicht DX10 kompatible Hardware und Software in Kombination (also ein OS welches DX10 unterstützt und Spieler die sowohl OS und eine GPU dazu haben)

Zumal Nvidia nichtmal DX11.2 unterstützt, obwohls schon über 1 Jahr draußen ist


----------



## Locuza (6. März 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> HOFFENTLICH ist DX12 nur im direkten Hardwarezugriff anders als DX11 (also Lowlevel)- sollte DX12 völlig anders sein als DX11 und eine völlig andere Architektur erfordern heißt das: genauso unnütz wie DX10, da Spiele auf DX11.2 Konsolen optimiert werden, nicht DX12


 Spiele werden nicht auf "DX11.2 Konsolen" optimiert. 
Spiele werden auf die SoCs optimiert. 
Ich erwarte von DX12 eher so etwas wie Mantle. 
Wenn es ein Feature-Level 11 hat, dann kann dennoch eine große Menge an neuen Features für alte GPUs kommen. 
Ich denke MS wird da etwas smart vorgehen, ich hoffe es.


----------



## Rollora (6. März 2014)

Locuza schrieb:


> Spiele werden nicht auf "DX11.2 Konsolen" optimiert.
> Spiele werden auf die SoCs optimiert.
> Ich erwarte von DX12 eher so etwas wie Mantle.
> Wenn es ein Feature-Level 11 hat, dann kann dennoch eine große Menge an neuen Features für alte GPUs kommen.
> Ich denke MS wird da etwas smart vorgehen, ich hoffe es.


ich rede vom genutzten Hardware Featurelevel - ja. Und wenn der ähnlich zum PC ist wäre das natürlich von Vorteil. 
Ebenso wäre es sinnvoll, wenn jetztige Hardware zu einem guten Teil DX12 kompatibel ist (sowie Betriebssysteme), denn ich habe die Befürchtung, dass DX12 eine Menge bringen könnte wenn es schnell der Standard wird - aber nur, wenn eine breite Hardwarebasis da ist


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. März 2014)

Sollen wir mal im offiziellen Thread weitermachen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...t-vorstellung-von-directx-12-am-20-maerz.html


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. März 2014)

Jo, schon vorhin auf Kotaku gelesen ....


Die Frage(n) ist halt: Wirds Win 8.1 exklusiv (wahrscheinlich ja), und wann wirds implementiert in die ersten Karten?! Die Architekturen von AMD und nVidia für dieses Jahr sollten so langsam final sein, wenn MS das nicht also schon länger in Entwicklung hat (und es nicht nur'n Schnellschuss als Antwort auf Mantle ist), dann wirds in den Karten dieses Jahr wohl keinen Einzug halten, und die erste Hardware wird wohl zeitgleich mit Win 9 erscheinen ....


----------



## Rollora (6. März 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Sollen wir mal im offiziellen Thread weitermachen?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...t-vorstellung-von-directx-12-am-20-maerz.html


 ok, auch wenn die Usernews früher war


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. März 2014)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Die Frage(n) ist halt: Wirds Win 8.1 exklusiv (wahrscheinlich ja), und wann wirds implementiert in die ersten Karten?! Die Architekturen von AMD und nVidia für dieses Jahr sollten so langsam final sein, wenn MS das nicht also schon länger in Entwicklung hat (und es nicht nur'n Schnellschuss als Antwort auf Mantle ist), dann wirds in den Karten dieses Jahr wohl keinen Einzug halten, und die erste Hardware wird wohl zeitgleich mit Win 9 erscheinen ....


Die jetzt wieder begonnene Entwicklung von DX12 ist eine Reaktion auf Mantle.
Und es wir wohl kaum für Win8.1 erscheinen und ich fürchte, es wird selbst zum Release von Win9 nicht fertig sein.


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. März 2014)

Also moment mal, MS will DX12 am 20.3 vorstellen? Das müsste dann ja bedeuten, dass DX12 schon fertig ist  Also dürfte dass doch eher eine Ankündigung sein. 

Da bin ich jetzt auch gespannt, in wie weit z.B. Maxwell DX12 unterstützen wird.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (6. März 2014)

Eigentlich ne gute News, aber es wird sicherlich noch ewig dauern, bis Spiele davon profitieren...


----------



## Freakless08 (6. März 2014)

Yey... Windows 9 Nutzer werden DirectX 12 bekommen und das veraltete Windows 7 und das aktuelle 8 schaut in die Röhre 
Wird auch endlich Zeit das für Windows 7 der Support endet. Das blockiert übel die Entwicklung von neuen Techniken auf dem PC Sektor durch den veralteten Kernel und die alten Bibliotheken.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. März 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, das Win8 das bekommen wird, eher win9 und später.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. März 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Yey... Windows 9 Nutzer werden DirectX 12 bekommen und das veraltete Windows 7 und das aktuelle 8 schaut in die Röhre
> Wird auch endlich Zeit das für Windows 7 der Support endet. Das blockiert übel die Entwicklung von neuen Techniken auf dem PC Sektor.


 

DX12 brauchen Win7 und 8 Nutzer garnicht, für die gibt es Mantle 
Und das kurbelt zugleich AMD´s Grakaverkäufe an (und Prozessoren event auch, wenn Mantle final ist) 

btt:
Interessant wird es erst, wenn M$ die ersten Ergebnisse liefert


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. März 2014)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Und das kurbelt zugleich AMD´s Grakaverkäufe an (und Prozessoren event auch, wenn Mantle final ist)


 Meinst, das Mantle neben der CGN-Architektur später auch noch Steamroller-/Piledriver-Kerne als Vorraussetzung braucht?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. März 2014)

Na, das nicht, obwohl ... AMD wäre wieder vorne mitdabei was Gamingperformance anbelangt. Das ist es doch, was alle wollen 

Ich bezog mich eher darauf, das schwächere CPU´s einen Performanceboost durch Mantle bekommen (sofern implementiert)


----------



## Locuza (6. März 2014)

Ich denke Mantle und DX12 werden kaum Auswirkungen auf AMDs CPU-Geschäft haben.


----------



## grenn-CB (7. März 2014)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Na, das nicht, obwohl ... AMD wäre wieder vorne mitdabei was Gamingperformance anbelangt. Das ist es doch, was alle wollen
> 
> Ich bezog mich eher darauf, das schwächere CPU´s einen Performanceboost durch Mantle bekommen (sofern implementiert)



Nicht wirklich, denn es bleibt immer noch der hohe Stromverbrauch, weswegen die dann immer noch nicgt wirklich zu empfehlen wären.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. März 2014)

Und wenn die Performance +20% über den Intel CPU´s liegt, ist der Verbrauch plötzlich egal. 
Ich meinte nicht Gleichstand, sondern ein Rollentausch der Hersteller

Und ja, ich weiß, dass das nicht hinkommen kann, aber mit dem Beispiel wollte ich meine Aussage untermauern


----------



## Bandicoot (7. März 2014)

Jetzt muss ich mal blöd Nachfragen. Nur zum Verständnis. KURZ: DX ist ans OS gebunden, Mantle über den Treiber an die Grafikkarte! 
Wieso kann Nvidia die Mantle API nicht auch übernehmen so das man genauso die Wahl hat wie in BF4 mit Radeon. 
Können die Geforce das einfach nur nicht oder ist das eher Exclusiv und Nvidia weigert sich zusätzlich.
Sicher lässt sich doch Mantle auch den Geforce beibringen   Somit hätte man doch eine fast OS frei API und muss nicht auf Microsaft warten. 
Immerhin arbeitet die HIS 7870 Turbo + Win8.1 im Test PC fast auf dem Niveau meiner GTX680 in BF4. Was würde dann wohl die Geforce zulegen!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. März 2014)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Wieso kann Nvidia die Mantle API nicht auch übernehmen


Weil mantle halt von AMD kommt.



> Können die Geforce das einfach nur nicht


Darüber streiten sich die Geister. AMD gibt an, das Mantle nur auf der CGN-Architektu läuft, als Radeon 7xxx und neuer.
Aber es ist trotzdem auch wahrscheinlich, das NV entsprechende Treiber für ihre GeForce entwickeln könnten



> oder ist das eher Exclusiv und Nvidia weigert sich zusätzlich.


AMD hat NV eingeladen, Mantle ebenfalls zu nutzen.
Bisher hat sich NV nicht dazu geäußert, aber man kann davon ausgehen, das sie eher widerwillig auf den Mantle-Zug aufspringen werden, denn AMD wird dafür irgendwas haben wollen...




> Sicher lässt sich doch Mantle auch den Geforce beibringen


Wie gesagt: wahrscheinlich ja.



> Somit hätte man doch eine fast OS frei API und muss nicht auf Microsaft warten.


Prinzipiell gibt es die schon: OpenGL, die ist vollkommen OS unabhängig.
Mantle benötigt zur Zeit noch...Win7? oder neuer...also zumindest ein Windows-Unterbau.
Ob Mantle irgendwann auch für Linux erscheint ist unklar.



> Immerhin arbeitet die HIS 7870 Turbo + Win8.1 im Test PC fast auf dem Niveau meiner GTX680 in BF4. Was würde dann wohl die Geforce zulegen!


 Erwarte nicht zuviel.


----------



## maikeru (7. März 2014)

AMD hatt mit Mantle ein (fast) fertiges Produkt + Entwicklerpartnerschaften präsentiert.

und nur so am Rande: Mantle kann mehr als nur Drawcalls reduzieren, die Sache mit dem Drawcall handling ließ sich halt relativ einfach in bestehende Engines integrieren.

Nvidia hatt mit bestimmten opengl-extensions etwas ähnliches bereits fast fertig ( Das entsprechende Video der Steamdevdays ist eine gute Informationsquelle dazu). Es ist anzunehmen das hier bereits AMD, Intel und Samsung u.v.m. mitentwickeln (Stichwort Khronos grp).

WDDM 1.2 sorgte schon für eine ansehnliche Drawcall reduction.

Das einzige was man von MS hörte war.......................... "Directx 12" .................

Sonst weiss man ................. nichts!

welche Entwickler entwickeln schon spiele dafür?
welche Hersteller entwickeln Hardware dafür?

wie sieht das api Set dafür aus?
mit welchen Vorteilen kann man rechnen?

dazu haben wir 0 Informationen, 
aber einige jubeln schon das es für Keplerkarten den MantleVorteil auf Windows 8 komplett negiert. (Anzunehmen das diese Personen Keplerkarten und Win8 besitzen    )
Ich wundere mich echt wie man sich an einer derart lange Spekulationskette erfreuen kann.

In der Vergangenheit wurde DX als Verkaufsargument für neue Windowsversionen benutzt.
Eher unwahrscheinlich das sie den "Flop" win 8 damit austatten, denn dessen Ruf ist schon ruiniert. 
Bei Vista hatt diese Maßnahme den Ruf auch nicht verbessert.

m.M.n sollte MS DX in ruhe sterben lassen und nicht die guten Erinnerungen an DX11 ........... EA-fizieren ............

die Zukunft // Gegenwart ist Multiplattform und da kann selbst eine Marketing-Nebelkerze wie DX12 nichts daran ändern.

Ich hoffe natürlich das es entgegen meiner Erwartungen viele Zeilen genialer Code werden, aber daran glaube ich nicht mehr wirklich, seitdem sie kürzlich ankündigten ihr OS (Win8) zu verschenken. (an OEMs)

Viel spass beim spekulieren

Grüsse


----------



## grenn-CB (7. März 2014)

Ich denke das sie am 20.3 schonmal sagen werden was DX 12 bringen soll, das ist ja auch der Grund des Termins so wie ich es verstanden habe.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. März 2014)

maikeru schrieb:


> und nur so am Rande: Mantle kann mehr als nur Drawcalls reduzieren


Nur so am Rande: Mantle reduziert nicht die DrawCalls. Im Gegenteil, es läßt mehr zu!



> WDDM 1.2 sorgte schon für eine ansehnliche Drawcall reduction.


WDDM1.2 erhöhte ebenfalls die Anzahl der möglichen DrawCalls.
Du kannst übrigns hier gerne das deutsche Wort verwenden: Reduktion oder Verringerung 
Fachbegriffe gerne in Englisch, aber Reduktion oder Verringerung sind keine Fachbegriffe...
Und wenn es denn richtig wäre, was Du schreibst: Definiere "ansehnlich".



> Das einzige was man von MS hörte war.......................... "Directx 12" .................
> 
> Sonst weiss man ................. nichts!
> 
> ...


Ich finde es interessant, das bereits vor einer Ankündigung schon die finalen Dokumentationen, unterstützte Hardware, Spiele in der Entwicklung und vieles mehr gefordert wird.
Man kann davon ausgehen, das noch keine Spiele dafür entwickelt werden, weil es noch kein DX12 gibt.
Man kann davon ausgehen, das NV und AMD zeitnah zur Veröffentlichung von DX12 entsprechende Hardware (GPUs) präsentieren.
Und auch die Vorteile wurden schon diskutiert. Man versucht wohl Mantle nachzuahmen, also sind die Vorteile: Multithreading, Verringerung des Overheads, mehr Drawcalls und Zugriff auf Speicherverwaltung.



> aber einige jubeln schon das es für Keplerkarten den MantleVorteil auf Windows 8 komplett negiert. (Anzunehmen das diese Personen Keplerkarten und Win8 besitzen    )
> Ich wundere mich echt wie man sich an einer derart lange Spekulationskette erfreuen kann.


Ja, solche Freundensprünge auf spezifische Hardware gemünzt versteh ich auch nciht.
Aber im Allgemeinen ist ein DX12 bzw die Ankündigung dafür ein Grund zur Freude.




> In der Vergangenheit wurde DX als Verkaufsargument für neue Windowsversionen benutzt.
> Eher unwahrscheinlich das sie den "Flop" win 8 damit austatten, denn dessen Ruf ist schon ruiniert.
> Bei Vista hatt diese Maßnahme den Ruf auch nicht verbessert.


Ganz Deiner Meinung: DX12 kommt für Win9.



> m.M.n sollte MS DX in ruhe sterben lassen und nicht die guten Erinnerungen an DX11 ........... EA-fizieren ............


Viele Erinnerungen sind das aber nicht, denn so viele Spiele gibt es für DX11 (noch) nicht...



> die Zukunft // Gegenwart ist Multiplattform und da kann selbst eine Marketing-Nebelkerze wie DX12 nichts daran ändern.


Wohl wahr, aber warum ist wohl auch Qualcomm mit von der Partie?


----------



## maikeru (7. März 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Nur so am Rande: Mantle reduziert nicht die DrawCalls. Im Gegenteil, es läßt mehr zu!
> 
> 
> WDDM1.2 erhöhte ebenfalls die Anzahl der möglichen DrawCalls.


 
Warum ich das mit Reduzieren verknüpfte weiss ich nicht, wird wohl eine Art gedanklicher Tippfehler gewesen sein.

Denglish ist unschön passiert mir aber ehrlich gesagt immer öfter, einfach weil ich inzwischen den Großteil der Informationen über dieses Thema auf Englisch konsumiere.

Nebenbei erwähnt ist das Zerfleddern eines Beitrages mit vielen kurzen Zitaten ebenso unschön und ungleich gefährlicher da man die eigentlichen Aussagen oder zumindest deren Kontext
leicht manipulieren kann.



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Und wenn es denn richtig wäre, was Du schreibst: Definiere "ansehnlich".


 
ansehlich = merklich + unwillen/faulheit meine Aussage mit genauen Werten zu beweisen 



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant, das bereits vor einer Ankündigung schon die finalen Dokumentationen, unterstützte Hardware, Spiele in der Entwicklung und vieles mehr gefordert wird.
> Man kann davon ausgehen, das noch keine Spiele dafür entwickelt werden, weil es noch kein DX12 gibt.
> Man kann davon ausgehen, das NV und AMD zeitnah zur Veröffentlichung von DX12 entsprechende Hardware (GPUs) präsentieren.
> Und auch die Vorteile wurden schon diskutiert. Man versucht wohl Mantle nachzuahmen, also sind die Vorteile: Multithreading, Verringerung des Overheads, mehr Drawcalls und Zugriff auf Speicherverwaltung.



Wenn mit einem bekannten Markennamen "geworben" wird, besteht leider eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung.
darum m.M.n Directx12 ----> Marketing Nebelkerze.



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Wohl wahr, aber warum ist wohl auch Qualcomm mit von der Partie?


 
Qualcomm = grosser SOC Lieferant mit ARM Lizenz.
+
Windows Runtime (also die Programierumgebung und nicht der TabletOS Spitzname) kann ARM & C++
=
Spiele für WindowsRT ---> damit könnte man versuchen mit dem Zugpferd DX12, User und DEVS in die Metro umgebung zu "locken" die von MS vollständig kontrolliert wird (kein sideloading, quasi Accountzwang, u.v.m) und vor allem  --> kein Multiplattform

wie mein gesamter  Abschnitt ist die folgende Aussage Hochspekulativ aber zumindest logisch.

*DX12 wird:

1.
kein 1:1 Mantle Klon sondern MS wird alles an Technologie aufbieten was sie (noch)haben

2.
für WindowsRT veröffentlicht. ---> primär für Metro, unwahrscheinlich und wenn mit Handicap für den Desktop

3.
Meine These vorher war falsch. wenn RT dann kommt es für Windows8.X

*


----------



## Bert2007 (7. März 2014)

ich denke die ziehen jetzt nach wegen mantle. es wird bestimmt eine low-level-api werden. auf die features bin ich mal gespannt, denn von mantle muss es sich ja abheben sonst setzen die sich noch durch 

konkurrenz belebt das gschäft


----------



## Turican (9. März 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> naja , ^^ uninteressant


 
Bestimmt ja nur die Zukunft der Spiele


----------



## Schinken (13. März 2014)

Ich glaub irgendwie nicht das Mantle so einen Rieseneinfluss auf die DX12 Veröffentlichung hat. Als ob die jetzt alle aus ihren Sesseln aufgesprungen sind und, husch husch, n neues DX anfangen. Das wird schon länger in der Mache sein. Man wird wohl einiges Aufgreifen, aber der Zeitplan stand schon vorher, denk ich.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (13. März 2014)

Schinken schrieb:


> Ich glaub irgendwie nicht das Mantle so einen Rieseneinfluss auf die DX12 Veröffentlichung hat. Als ob die jetzt alle aus ihren Sesseln aufgesprungen sind und, husch husch, n neues DX anfangen. Das wird schon länger in der Mache sein. Man wird wohl einiges Aufgreifen, aber der Zeitplan stand schon vorher, denk ich.


 Das denke ich nicht.
Und ich denke, das, wenn die schon vorher an DX12 gearbeitet haben, Mantle dafür sorgt, das da nochmal vieles überarbeitet wird...zB indem zukünftig auch DX Zugriff auf das Speichermanagment zuläßt.


----------



## Hoopster (14. März 2014)

hört sich interessant an und bin gespannt welche veränderungen es wirklich mitbringt


----------



## Aldrearic (14. März 2014)

In mehreren Jahren wird es vielleicht spiele dafür geben. Grosse Änderungen dürfen wir auch nicht erwarten oder gänzlich neue Effekte die nicht auch unter 11 oder 10 möglich wären.
Wieder einmal geht es ums Geld und vermutlich ein neues Windows und deren vielen Mängel zu kaschieren die beim Relase in W9 enthalten sind.


----------



## sHagooN (17. März 2014)

Alles nur PR von Microsoft, Jahrelang ist nichts passiert und nun bringt AMD Mantle raus und paar Monate später kündigen die DX12 an....


----------



## Hoopster (18. März 2014)

sie wollen halt nicht ins hintertreffen kommen und das man direkt ein eigenes produkt anpreist wenn der konkurent eins ankündigt ist normal strategie. könnte sein das sie schauen wollen was amd abliefert um noch etwas besseres zu bringen.


----------

